# Websites to order dart frogs from ?



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

What are some good reliable websites to buy dart frogs from ?
I cant find any other than dartfrog.co.uk( dont know how to go about ordering some from there )
Would really appreciate it if someone could give me a link.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

There is not that many places really, Most pet shops with websites are asking way to much. Best way is to try and find a breeder near you. Dartfrog you have to email Marc first or phone him and he will set up a tempory page.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Or just ring and drive there, its not far from you


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok thanks for your help.
Anyone know of any breeders near wolverhampton?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Dartfrog.co.uk retail premises is less than 30 miles from Wolverhampton....


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

once i have a set up i will go visit dart frog for some frogs, just realised i travel further than that every weekend anyway its own 10 miles less than wot i usually travel so not going to be too bad.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

my parents live right next to dartfrog, its only a 45 min drive to wolves from there, its a really nice drive too - if you drive like me (i drive like my hairs on fire...) i can do it in 30-40 mins sometimes....


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Dangerous - If i lived so near I think I'd be bankrupt by now


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Dangerous - If i lived so near I think I'd be bankrupt by now


and me lol oh...wait i nearly am lol


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

What frogs are you looking at getting? I am only in Birmingham and may have something you want.


----------



## RepsAndPhibs (Sep 10, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> What frogs are you looking at getting? I am only in Birmingham and may have something you want.


I was looking for some kind of dendrobate but i would be happy with anything really.
Im not looking to buy straight away though im still setting everything up first like their tank, ff culters and a tadpole rearing system( just incase  ) so im just finding some sources to where to get some darts from once everything is set up and ready to go.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

The best thing to do is get your vivs setup and do your research etc. and keep your eyes open on the forum for anything suitable that come up.

You could try this forum also as there are breeders on there which will advertise what they have available.

www.dendroworld.co.uk

If you decide which species you want you could put a wanted add up on both forums


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have these available at the moment and there will be others in the next few months. -

For sale - R.Vanzolinii 

For sale - R.Highland Lamasi 

For sale - R.Intermedius


----------

